# voor wat hoort wat



## sqlines

Hi,

Could someone tell me how to translate '*voor wat hoort wat*' in English?
The context is someone expecting something in return for something given.
It is not *calculating* which has the meaning of being shrewd.

Thanks.


----------



## samantha3b

You don't get something for nothing.


----------



## sqlines

I was looking for a word or expression describing someone engaging in that way (expecting something in return ). I am looking for an adjective.


----------



## sqlines

*berekenend* = *voor wat hoort wat* in Dutch? Yes or No!


----------



## anto33

One good turn deserves another?


----------



## samantha3b

Try reciprocal (as in a reciprocal agreement).


----------



## dreadedutch

Everything has its price?


----------



## Lopes

sqlines said:


> *berekenend* = *voor wat hoort wat* in Dutch? Yes or No!


 
No!


----------



## sqlines

How would you call a person who engages in 'voor wat hoort wat' ?
What is the Dutch term for that ( is there a noun or adjective describing that behaviour)?
For example, last time I paid for the tube ticket and now you *should* pay for the ticket (almost insisting). 
​


----------



## Suehil

You can use 'calculating' in English, too.  It means 'with hidden motive' more than it means 'shrewd'.


----------



## sqlines

The term 'voor wat hoort wat' has nothing to do with hidden motives.
It is just expecting and wanting something in return for something given.
I was wondering whether there is a Dutch noun or adjective describing that behaviour.


----------



## Joannes

sqlines said:


> The term 'voor wat hoort wat' has nothing to do with hidden motives.


Yes, it has, because when A helps B, A will want something in return from B (= the hidden motive, unless A had made it explicit to B, but you didn't give any context, see).



sqlines said:


> I was wondering whether there is a Dutch noun or adjective describing that behaviour.


I don't think there is one, not a common one anyway.

(And you're supposed to choose an appropriate title for your threads.)


----------



## SVp2

I would translate it as :
"You scratch my back, I'll scratch yours"
or
"There's no such thing as a free lunch".


----------



## sqlines

SVp2 said:


> I would translate it as :
> "You scratch my back, I'll scratch yours"
> or
> "There's no such thing as a free lunch".


 
I was looking for a term that describes a person behaving that way.
To give an example, someone who likes to have always more than he needs can be called greedy.
Now, how do you call someone who engages in the type of behaviour that expects something to be given back in return for something given when they are going out together next time and something needs to be paid (for example, a meal in restaurant).
I am looking for a Dutch term, and someone told me it is not 'berekenend'.


----------



## SVp2

"Hebberig" might be the word that you are looking for.


----------



## sqlines

SVp2 said:


> "Hebberig" might be the word that you are looking for.


 
It is not 'hebberig' which is equivalent to greedy.
I will put it in Dutch.
Ik heb vorige keer voor xx betaald, en nu is het jouw beurt om te betalen!
Wat is het Nederlands woord voor zo'n gedrag.


----------



## SVp2

Als het gaat over algemene dingen, dan kan je spreken over een "profiteur". Wanneer het gaat over het betalen van rondjes op café, dan wordt zo'n persoon ook een "uitzuiper" genoemd.


----------



## Frank06

Beste SVP2,



sqlines said:


> It is not 'hebberig' which is equivalent to greedy.
> I will put it in Dutch.
> Ik heb vorige keer voor xx betaald, en nu is het jouw beurt om te betalen!
> Wat is het Nederlands woord voor zo'n gedrag.





SVp2 said:


> Als het gaat over algemene dingen, dan kan je spreken over een "profiteur". Wanneer het gaat over het betalen van rondjes op café, dan wordt zo'n persoon ook een "uitzuiper" genoemd.


Hoewel ik niet zo direct een woord heb dat het gedrag beschreven door sqlines kan weergeven, durf ik toch wel met enige zekerheid stellen dat sqlines' voorbeeld niets, maar dan ook niets, met hebberigheid, profiteren of uitzuipen te maken heeft. 
Als jij mij een pint betaalt met de intentie of in de hoop dat ik jou er diezelfde avond of later een terugbetaal, dan zijn geen van ons beide hebberig, profiteurs of uitzuipers, wel?

Gelieve on topic te blijven. Dank u.

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## Lopes

sqlines said:


> It is not 'hebberig' which is equivalent to greedy.
> I will put it in Dutch.
> Ik heb vorige keer voor xx betaald, en nu is het jouw beurt om te betalen!
> Wat is het Nederlands woord voor zo'n gedrag.



Ik zie dit niet echt als een soort "gedrag", misschien meer een houding. Welk woord je daarvoor gebruikt hangt maar net af van of je het een positieve of negatieve houding vindt.
Ik ben het helemaal met Frank eens dat het met "uitzuigen" of "profiteren" absoluut niets te maken heeft.


----------



## jacquesvd

sqlines said:


> I was looking for a word or expression describing someone engaging in that way (expecting something in return ). I am looking for an adjective.


 
Het passende woord lijkt me hier 'zuinig' te zijn. Een zuinig iemand is iemand die goed op zijn financiën let en overdrachtelijk dat hij niet meer geeft dan krijgt. 
Je kan dus zuinig gedrag hebben, een zuinig iemand zijn en ook zuinig met je geld omspringen, d.w.z. het niet lichtzinnig uitgeven.

Maar de houding die iemand die voor wat hoort wat hoog in het vaandel draagt zou ik een zuinige houding noemen, bang om genereus te zijn.


----------



## Lopes

jacquesvd said:


> Het passende woord lijkt me hier 'zuinig' te zijn. Een zuinig iemand is iemand die goed op zijn financiën let en overdrachtelijk dat hij niet meer geeft dan krijgt.
> Je kan dus zuinig gedrag hebben, een zuinig iemand zijn en ook zuinig met je geld omspringen, d.w.z. het niet lichtzinnig uitgeven.
> 
> Maar de houding die iemand die voor wat hoort wat hoog in het vaandel draagt zou ik een zuinige houding noemen, bang om genereus te zijn.



Lijkt mij dat je dan voorbij gaat aan het feit dat je best eens uit jezelf iets voor iemand anders kan doen, omdat die al eerder iets voor jou heeft gedaan, maar nooit een wederdienst heeft gevraagd. Dan is dat net zo goed "voor wat hoort wat". Het gaat dus niet maar één kant op.


----------



## jacquesvd

Lopes said:


> Lijkt mij dat je dan voorbij gaat aan het feit dat je best eens uit jezelf iets voor iemand anders kan doen, omdat die al eerder iets voor jou heeft gedaan, maar nooit een wederdienst heeft gevraagd. Dan is dat net zo goed "voor wat hoort wat". Het gaat dus niet maar één kant op.


 
De vraag is toch hoe de houding te benoemen van iemand die principieel het motto 'voor wat hoort wat' hanteert. Die houding ontbeert dus generositeit en daarom vind ik ze zuinig.

Als je van uit je zelf iets voor iemand anders doet en die toevallig vroeger ook al eens iets voor jou gedaan heeft (maar je was het bijna vergeten en dacht er plots aan of misschien zelfs niet dan is dit niet noodzakelijk de uiting van een principiële houding. 

Genereuze karakters zullen geneigd zijn als iemand iets voor hen gedaan heeft bij gelegenheid iets terug te doen maar daar zit geen absolute overtuiging dat voor wat ook wat hoort achter.

De vraagsteller suggereerde 'berekenend' en dat vind ik te pejoratief, zuinig is neutraler.


----------



## Lopes

jacquesvd said:


> Als je van uit je zelf iets voor iemand anders doet en die toevallig vroeger ook al eens iets voor jou gedaan heeft (maar je was het bijna vergeten en dacht er plots aan of misschien zelfs niet dan is dit niet noodzakelijk de uiting van een principiële houding.



Dat zei ik niet, dat maak jij er nu van. 

Als je vanuit de overtuiging "voor wat hoort wat" iets terug doet kan je toch niet van zuinigheid spreken?


----------



## Suehil

'Boekhoudersmentaliteit', misschien.


----------



## jacquesvd

Lopes said:


> Dat zei ik niet, dat maak jij er nu van.
> 
> Als je vanuit de overtuiging "voor wat hoort wat" iets terug doet kan je toch niet van zuinigheid spreken?


 

Dat ben ik met je eens: het louter feit dat je iets doet voor iemand vanuit het gevoel van wederdienst is inderdaad geen zuinigheid. Ik had begrepen van de vraagsteller hoe een een houding die ervan uitgaat dat voor wat wat hoort benoemd dient te worden, m.a.w. iemand die bereid is iets te doen als er iets tegenover staat. 

In jouw voorbeeld gaat het inderdaad over iemand die iets zo maar doet, eventueel als wederdienst zonder bijgedachte.


----------

